
This is what one of the world’s loveliest commutes looks like - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/in-sight/wp/2015/12/03/this-is-what-one-of-the-worlds-loveliest-commutes-looks-like/
======
shostack
I'll add another that is quite nice...280 in the Bay Area. I'm fortunate to do
the reverse commute so traffic isn't as bad. But coming North during Spring
and Fall when the sun is setting around 6:30-7 is seriously relaxing after a
long day's work. Rolling hills, tree covered mountains on one side with the
fog slowly creeping over, and then the sun slowing casting the entire area in
a golden glow that occasionally lights up the skies with vibrant color when
there are clouds.

Seriously relaxing and helps me just get in a lane, put on 'Sea Green' by
William Orbit, and practice traffic smoothing.

Actually found a video someone uploaded[1] of that drive, but unfortunately
you don't get the full effect during the afternoon when the sun is overhead.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POnvKvQinBQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POnvKvQinBQ)

